# Introducing Alvin



## alvinmoorey4 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello Everyone!

I'm looking for some advice, anything is really appreciated so thank you in advance.

Here's a background story! I've had my amazing tabby cat Alvin for 4 years in November. When I first got him we both relocated to South Wales to be with my partner for his new career, I spent everyday for 3 months with him and we gained the most amazing bond. I finally started work and we still maintained this! Moving along 3 and 1/2 years, we have now relocated to London near Heathrow Airport as we want to live around this area.

I moved first so Alvin was with "his Dad" for 6 months and only saw me 3/4 times, my partner moved here last weekend with Alvin and currently we live in a temporary accommodation flat due to an unfortunate house fire. _Everybody is safe and Alvin wasn't here_. I feel bad enough as he's gone from living with the freedom of going outside to now being in a flat HOWEVER this isn't my only concern. When we move out of this flat (I anticipate it to be in 2-3 weeks). We're moving in with my mum whilst we save for a house, we hope to buy this time next year. This means moving in with a 3 year old Labrador... she is a hyperactive soul, she wouldn't hurt a fly but I know Alvin doesn't like it.

We had the dog up for Christmas one year in Wales and for the 3 days Alvin stayed upstairs and Rose stayed downstairs.

I don't know if it's putting too much stress on Alvin? I feel so guilty and I can't help but think he needs to be somewhere without the stress of the dog especially but where he can roam. Ideally I'd want him back in 12 months time when we should be buying our home but I don't have any family members I can do this with. What do you guys think or what would you do in this situation?

The only option we have is my partners mum who lives in South Wales, she has a rescue female cat. She said she is more than happy to have Alvin but I also worry that 1 - he isn't going to see us much, will he "forget" us and not want to come back? and 2 - will he get on with the rescue female cat?

Personality wise, Alvin is such an outgoing cat. I couldn't praise him enough, he will go up to almost anybody and get a fuss, he doesn't attack/bite/claw. He's moved with us in total 4 times (not including this move) he's adapted so well to them. I don't know why I feel so different this time?

Thank you again in advance


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Thank goodness everyone is okay after the fire!

I think you may be surprised about Alvin and the dog. I had to rehome a new cat who hated my girls. She moved into a house with 5 dogs. She was okay with them after one day. My sister recently rescued a feral kitten and after about a week, she rules over three dogs (blue heeler, black lab, shephard mix) and is the teeny tiny queen of the castle. 

I do understand your hesitation, but here's some advice from Jackson Galaxy to consider and see if it's worth a try before the South Wales option. 









Cat-to-Dog Introductions | Little Big Cat


By Jackson Galaxy There are some cornerstone thoughts to remember, when introducing dogs to cats in a new living arrangement, in order to avoid problems. These revolve around the rather simplistic thought that they are different species. They don’t share the same set of body language postures...




littlebigcat.com





Of course, every situation is different and there are no guarantees. After 15 years, I'm still on a day-to-day approval system with my girls to see if I get to sleep in my own bed every night.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I have been in a situation in which I feared that my life changes would be too much for my cat and wondered if I should let someone else have him. I didn't, though, because the love I had for him was so strong I couldn't imagine living without him and I knew that he and I had an amazingly strong bond. We also had, like you, moved several times together.

I was right to keep him with me. If you have that strong of a bond with your cat, it will be better for him to be with you unless it is only for a very short time period.

If your cat can stand his ground, he will probably do OK with the labrador. (My cat did fine with a labrador moving in and all he had to do was hiss loudly and arch his back!)
And if you have to keep them separate, that can also be arranged. From what you are saying, I think being with you is going to be the most important thing for him, and if he knows you have his back and will look out for him with regard to the dog, he will adapt to it just as he has with other situations.

Jackson Galaxy's advice in the video above is great.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello A and welcome! Your concern is understandable. It's a different situation than you've been in before and you don't know how Alvin will react to the pup. I'd follow the advice of Marie and Mosi and give it your best try. If it's too much for any of you, you could have him stay with your partner's Mum for a while. I doubt that he'll forget you. We tend to remember those we love!


----------

